

Javascript snippet that protests the Stop Online Piracy Act - artursapek
http://www.americancensorship.org/

======
melvinng
It sounds like this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Firewall_of_China>

~~~
artursapek
Yes, SOPA is horrible

